# The Green Machine - new fish in stock!



## The Green Machine (5 Feb 2008)

Hello chaps,

After noting the interest expressed in the micro Rasboras and  fish of this kind, I just thought I would give a quick mention of some of our stock list for next week:

Sundadanio axelrodi
Rasbora maculata
Boraras maculatus
Trigonostigma hengeli
Sawbwa resplendens
Hyphessobrycon amandae (Ember Tetras)
We will also be getting 400 Paracheirodon simulans (Green Neons)

We are also getting 30 Pterophyllum altum (Altum Angels)

Hope this wets your appetite and goes some way towards satisfying the need for some of the rare and interesting varieties.

Of course these will all be subject to two weeks quarantine so they will not be available until the 27/02/2008

Its great to hear what a good time the UKAPS members who have visited us so far have had and we look forward to seeing you in future!

Enjoy!
The Green Machine     
[website coming soon...]


----------



## Themuleous (6 Feb 2008)

Dam you being so far away, I'm after some green neons!!  

Excellent that you are addressing the need for good fish as well as decent plants, fish can make or break a scape sometimes.  Although I've not visited you (yet!) keep up the good work 

Sam


----------



## Graeme Edwards (6 Feb 2008)

I saw a Sawbwa resplendens at the FOF, grate looking fish!
Im really looking forward to seeing the micro rasbora.


----------



## beeky (6 Mar 2008)

Just read the PFK article on Sundadanio axelrodi and it says that don't have a lateral line. I thought every fish had a lateral line? That's what I was told at school!!


----------



## ulster exile (6 Mar 2008)

I have some ember tetras and have to say that they are amazing 'nano' fish.  Absolutely tons of character.

Well done GM for getting some out of the ordinary stock in!


----------



## vauxhallmark (6 Mar 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> I saw a Sawbwa resplendens at the FOF, grate looking fish!
> Im really looking forward to seeing the micro rasbora.



Which ones are micro rasbora? Rasbora maculatus? If you mean them, I had them about 15 years ago - fantastic looking fish if you get loads. less than 15 you won't really see. They seemed to be incredibly stupid though, but that could just be due to their size - they love to explore and I was always having to dismantle bits of equipment like CO2 reactors to get them out! Good eaters for their size funny to see them swimming around with big fat bellies on 'em after they'd been going  mad on crushed tetra prima! Also, they didn't seem to jump (like eg heteramorpha, hengelli seem to have a tendency towards)

Mark


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Mar 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> Just read the PFK article on Sundadanio axelrodi and it says that don't have a lateral line. I thought every fish had a lateral line? That's what I was told at school!!



Don't believe the things you were taught in school!  I bet you were told genes are dominant and recessive weren't you?


----------

